# Gertie "Xath" Barden...



## hossrex (Mar 7, 2008)

Holy snikees...  Gertie "Xath" Barden is really really cute.

I don't know what I expect out of DnD/forum girls...  but she surpasses.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh fer cryin'...we now need to devote a whole thread to this?

Omigosh, a good-lookin' gurl likes to roleplay!  Let's see...how else can we perpetuate the male geek stereotype...?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 7, 2008)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Oh fer cryin'...we now need to devote a whole thread to this?
> 
> Omigosh, a good-lookin' gurl likes to roleplay!  Let's see...how else can we perpetuate the male geek stereotype...?



Well, this _is_ the off-topic forum.


----------



## hossrex (Mar 7, 2008)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Oh fer cryin'...we now need to devote a whole thread to this?
> 
> Omigosh, a good-lookin' gurl likes to roleplay!  Let's see...how else can we perpetuate the male geek stereotype...?


----------



## Starman (Mar 7, 2008)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Let's see...how else can we perpetuate the male geek stereotype...?




Oh, I don't know, someone could say, "Are there an girls there? If there are, I wanna _do_ them!"


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 7, 2008)

Thankfully, I believe Xath and Queen_D's tale of their encounter with high geek Ed Greenwood is not appropriate fodder for EN World.


----------



## Psion (Mar 7, 2008)

Why are you talking about her like she's not in the room?


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 7, 2008)

Xath is a moderator. Which means she wields a banhammer!

Mmm. Banhammer.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 7, 2008)

hossrex said:
			
		

> I don't know what I expect out of DnD/forum girls...  but she surpasses.



Wait'll you hear her Australian accent!

But yeah, she's pretty cute and all.  But it's her _boyfriend_ that I kept running into at GenCon everywhere I went.  

Me n Rebel Scum:


----------



## GlassJaw (Mar 7, 2008)

It happens in a lot of male-dominated message boards.  I frequent a guitar forum and whenever someone finds a video of a cute girl playing guitar, it's big news.


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 7, 2008)

That's fair, I guess. I mean, _I'm_ always surprised that there are pictures and videos of women on the Internet of all places.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 7, 2008)

I think this year at GenCon I'm just going to wander around taking pictures of non-fat-beardy guys.  When they ask what I'm doing, I'm going to say, "I don't know what I expected from the guys at GenCon, but you surpass!"


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 7, 2008)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I think this year at GenCon I'm just going to wander around taking pictures of non-fat-beardy guys.  When they ask what I'm doing, I'm going to say, "I don't know what I expected from the guys at GenCon, but you surpass!"



 :snicker:


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 7, 2008)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I think this year at GenCon I'm just going to wander around taking pictures of non-fat-beardy guys.  When they ask what I'm doing, I'm going to say, "I don't know what I expected from the guys at GenCon, but you surpass!"



Pfft. I've been doing that for years. And I'm straight.

It keeps them on their toes.


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Mar 7, 2008)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I think this year at GenCon I'm just going to wander around taking pictures of non-fat-beardy guys.  When they ask what I'm doing, I'm going to say, "I don't know what I expected from the guys at GenCon, but you surpass!"




I am going to join Seonaid in her :snicker:


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 7, 2008)

In a moment of semi-seriousness, the guys at GenCon in general *did* surpass my expectations.  I barely got a whiff of BO the whole time, I only saw a few shaggy "non-hairdos" and scruffy neckbeards, and nobody tried to tell me about their character uninvited.  No floors collapsed under the weight of all the gamers sitting on them, nobody was so immobile due to weight and lack of exercise that they needed to rent a scooter to get around, etc.

Granted, my expectations were *extremely* low...

Some of the CM/ENW crowd in particular were fun, engaging, even dapper (nerfherder, I'm looking at you here.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 7, 2008)

Hobo and nerfherder sittin' in a tree... K-I-S-S-I-N-G!!!

But, really, the CM/ENW crowd tends to be pretty damned good looking.  And, at GenCon they know that they will be mocked to no end if they (a) have greasy neckbeards or (b) require me to spray them with the travel bottle of Oust I keep in my purse.


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 7, 2008)

For me, Gen Con is usually an ego boost. Because I _do_ see guys with neckbeards (more like chest beards because of how far down the chins go), or on scooters, or just generally unhealthy looking. I feel a little bad being so down on them, but after Gen Con I feel so much better about my appearance.

Instead of Gen Con, this summer I'm going to Brazil, land of hot men and hotter women. I wonder what a gamer con looks like in Brazil.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 7, 2008)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Hobo and nerfherder sittin' in a tree... K-I-S-S-I-N-G!!!



[sblock]YOUR MOM's sittin' in a tree!
[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Tewligan (Mar 7, 2008)

Hobo said:
			
		

> [sblock]YOUR MOM's sittin' in a tree!
> [sblock]
> 
> 
> ...



"You must go to an other board that uses dignitas to rep this user, blah blah blah."


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 7, 2008)

Speaking of dapper, let's not forget scholar's kilt, reveal's pimp suit or Crothian's leather pants!


----------



## Bubbalicious (Mar 7, 2008)

Hobo said:
			
		

> Speaking of dapper, let's not forget scholar's kilt, reveal's pimp suit or Crothian's leather pants!




Crothian?  I thought it was Gwydion who wore the skin suit.


----------



## Mark Hope (Mar 7, 2008)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Instead of Gen Con, this summer I'm going to Brazil, land of hot men and hotter women. I wonder what a gamer con looks like in Brazil.



Mainly comprised of hookers and death squads.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 7, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Pfft. I've been doing that for years. And I'm straight.
> 
> It keeps them on their toes.




You haven't _still_ got those pictures of me, have you?  I paid you years ago!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 7, 2008)

Morrus said:
			
		

> You haven't _still_ got those pictures of me, have you?  I paid you years ago!



 Of course he does.  They're saved in the folder named "Geeky British Heartthrob" on his desktop.  :heart:


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 7, 2008)

Bubbalicious said:
			
		

> Crothian?  I thought it was Gwydion who wore the skin suit.



Yeah, that was the subtle punchline.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 7, 2008)

Mark Hope said:
			
		

> Mainly comprised of hookers and death squads.




Hookers and Death Squads, eh?  Sounds like an cool game!


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 7, 2008)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Hookers and Death Squads, eh?  Sounds like an cool game!



I KNOW!  Q_D ran that game last year, and I was a player.  And to bring this full circle, so was Xath.  That's where I heard her Australian accent.

Although that's not exactly what we called it, of course.  I think we just referred to it as the Rocket Segways at DisneyWorld game.  With hips like whoa.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Mar 8, 2008)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I think this year at GenCon I'm just going to wander around taking pictures of non-fat-beardy guys.  When they ask what I'm doing, I'm going to say, "I don't know what I expected from the guys at GenCon, but you surpass!"




I'll try and wear deodorant that day


----------



## hossrex (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm shocked this turned into such a big deal.  Noticing an attractive female is now exclusively in the realm of "stereotypical nerdy males"?

WTF?

The biggest non-"shock" of the thread should be that gamer girls are normal girls...  and I thought Xath was prettier then the average "normal girl".  I watched her video on the front page twice because she was really pretty, and I liked her voice, so I decided to post a silly little (truthful) comment in the off topic forum.

The whole point was so that Xath could come into the forum, see this thread, and feel (if even just a minuscule amount) good about herself.

If any of you want to turn that into a bad thing, I accuse *YOU* of perpetuating that nasty stereotype that "gamer guys" don't know how to talk to women.  Because dropping a small non-threatening compliment to an attractive woman is...  believe it or not...  something women tend to appreciate.

Anyway...  I'm glad Xath didn't post in this thread.  I hope she didn't even see the things some of you said.



			
				Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I think this year at GenCon I'm just going to wander around taking pictures of non-fat-beardy guys. When they ask what I'm doing, I'm going to say, "I don't know what I expected from the guys at GenCon, but you surpass!"




LOL!  PLEASE DO!    Guys like compliments from cute girls as much as they like them from cute guys.  Maybe I'll have to get to GenCon this year.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 8, 2008)

Maybe the reason she didn't post is because she wants to hear more....  <hides>


----------



## jaerdaph (Mar 8, 2008)

I think we should do a Boys of EN World calendar as a fundraiser (perhaps for one of Gary's favorite charities?).  There's gotta be at least 11 more of you gamer guys who are as outside the gamer geek box stereotype hot as I am, right?

I call September!!!!


----------



## hossrex (Mar 8, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Maybe the reason she didn't post is because she wants to hear more....  <hides>




LOL!  

 If my girlfriend sees this...  I swear it was nothing more then a nice comment.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 8, 2008)

hossrex said:
			
		

> I'm shocked this turned into such a big deal.  Noticing an attractive female is now exclusively in the realm of "stereotypical nerdy males"?





LOL.  I'm glad you think my reply was big deal.  I too was being a bit silly, though not untruthful, either.  The post conjured up thoughts of an attractive girl sitting down a a game table and the first thing out of one the other gamers' mouths is, "You're hot, wanna touch my dice?"  Obviously not your intention, but there's a reason women like Xath and Queen D are hard to find....

And Queen D's sarcastic comment makes me think I'm not far off the mark...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 8, 2008)

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> I think we should do a Boys of EN World calendar as a fundraiser (perhaps for one of Gary's favorite charities?).  There's gotta be at least 11 more of you gamer guys who are as outside the gamer geek box stereotype hot as I am, right?
> 
> I call September!!!!



Gotta call my birth month; May!


----------



## Hypersmurf (Mar 8, 2008)

Hobo said:
			
		

> Speaking of dapper, let's not forget scholar's kilt, reveal's pimp suit or Crothian's leather pants!




[sigh]  Musketeers get no love any more.

-Hyp.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 8, 2008)

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> I think we should do a Boys of EN World calendar as a fundraiser (perhaps for one of Gary's favorite charities?).  There's gotta be at least 11 more of you gamer guys who are as outside the gamer geek box stereotype hot as I am, right?



Oh, God. MORE pictures of Rel's ass?


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 8, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Oh, God. MORE pictures of Rel's ass?



 I knew he lived in a tree, but I didn't realize he had a donkey too!


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 8, 2008)

Is that what he's calling it these days?


----------



## Crothian (Mar 8, 2008)

When I saw the video all I could think about was how her new haircut makes her look older and in a good way.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 8, 2008)

Crothian said:
			
		

> When I saw the video all I could think about was how her new haircut makes her look older and in a good way.




Good thing you added that last part there, dude...


----------



## hossrex (Mar 8, 2008)

Agamon said:
			
		

> LOL.  I'm glad you think my reply was big deal.  I too was being a bit silly, though not untruthful, either.




Uhhh...  I wasn't talking specifically about your reply at all.  It was the _ten_ replies implying I shouldn't have given a nice comment to a pretty girl that made me think it was getting blown out of proportion.



> The post conjured up thoughts of an attractive girl sitting down a a game table and the first thing out of one the other gamers' mouths is, "You're hot, wanna touch my dice?"  Obviously not your intention, but there's a reason women like Xath and Queen D are hard to find....




And whatever that reason is, it is most certainly not "because they would occasionally get an innocent compliment".



> And Queen D's sarcastic comment makes me think I'm not far off the mark...




Queen D just said that she was going to start saying that same thing to guys she sees.  I didn't take that as a bad, or sarcastic thing.

I'm sure you'd hate it if some cute girl came up to you and said you were attractive.  You'd laugh at her for being a "stereotypical girl", and then go laugh at her with your friends.

What...  are you eight?


----------



## Agamon (Mar 8, 2008)

hossrex said:
			
		

> What...  are you eight?




I was going to reply logically until the unnecessary insult.  Where'd that come from?  Instead, I'll just give this back:


----------



## hossrex (Mar 9, 2008)

Agamon said:
			
		

> I was going to reply logically until the unnecessary insult.  Where'd that come from?  Instead, I'll just give this back:




 Touche.  I probably shouldn't have said that.  I apologize.

Friends?


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 9, 2008)

hossrex said:
			
		

> Anyway...  I'm glad Xath didn't post in this thread.  I hope she didn't even see the things some of you said.



I hope she DOES!  Xath, you totally snaked that karaoke win out from under me!  I deserved a cash prize for my searing rendition of "Summer Lovin''"  :fist:


----------



## Tewligan (Mar 9, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Oh, God. MORE pictures of Rel's ass?



I know, I'm running out of HD space!


----------



## nerfherder (Mar 10, 2008)

Hobo said:
			
		

> I hope she DOES!  Xath, you totally snaked that karaoke win out from under me!  I deserved a cash prize for my searing rendition of "Summer Lovin''"  :fist:




So true  (dapper, indeed!)


----------



## nerfherder (Mar 10, 2008)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Hobo and nerfherder sittin' in a tree... K-I-S-S-I-N-G!!!



Watch it, bitchcakes!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm, like, the world's most amazonian Game Mistress.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 10, 2008)

Dude...I'd be careful... by the look of that book's layout I'm pretty sure she has super powerz.


----------



## Heckler (Mar 10, 2008)

Hobo said:
			
		

> I hope she DOES! Xath, you totally snaked that karaoke win out from under me! I deserved a cash prize for my searing rendition of "Summer Lovin''" :fist:






			
				nerfherder said:
			
		

> So true  (dapper, indeed!)



So which one of you...lovelies...was ONJ?


----------



## BadMojo (Mar 10, 2008)

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> I think we should do a Boys of EN World calendar as a fundraiser (perhaps for one of Gary's favorite charities?).  There's gotta be at least 11 more of you gamer guys who are as outside the gamer geek box stereotype hot as I am, right?
> 
> I call September!!!!




At least one of the months would need to feature a D20 nestled between some hairy man-boobs.  That would be like printing money.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 10, 2008)

hossrex said:
			
		

> Touche.  I probably shouldn't have said that.  I apologize.
> 
> Friends?




Yup, s'all good man.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 10, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Dude...I'd be careful... by the look of that book's layout I'm pretty sure she has super powerz.




Yup.  That's the reason for the ! in DangerGirl!

The Danger is fairly important, too.  The Girl just kinda makes sense.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Mar 10, 2008)

BadMojo said:
			
		

> At least one of the months would need to feature a D20 nestled between some hairy man-boobs.  That would be like printing money.



 Should not have read that while eating lunch.

Excuse me while I go scrub my brain of that image.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Mar 10, 2008)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Should not have read that while eating lunch.
> 
> Excuse me while I go scrub my brain of that image.


----------



## Treebore (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey! If I was single, and still my young self, I would ask both Xath and Queen to go out with me. Not at the same time, though.  

However I am still happily married (17+ years) to my original gamer girl. Yes, I even owe Gary for finding my wife. We both started gaming with 1E. It was nice/great to have each others shoulders to cry on to mourn Gary's passing.   We even got drunk together over it.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 10, 2008)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I knew he lived in a tree, but I didn't realize he had a donkey too!




I heard rumours that a certain body part of his was like a horse.  I don't know where the donkey came from.  Probably that "purple monkey dishwasher" syndrome that's been going around lately.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## billd91 (Mar 11, 2008)

hossrex said:
			
		

> I'm shocked this turned into such a big deal.  Noticing an attractive female is now exclusively in the realm of "stereotypical nerdy males"?
> 
> WTF?
> 
> ...




Dude, what you did wasn't stereotypical nerdy. It was stereotypical boorish. You just blurted out that some woman, in the third person, was really attractive. While that's short of "Whoah, baby! Hot mama!" and wolf-whistling at women as they walk by a construction site, you might have been better advised to drop her a line telling her that you saw the video, liked what she had to say, and thought that she looked really good while saying it.
She may find even that creepy for all I know, but at least you avoid the pitfalls of appearing a boor in front of the rest of us. And it's more personal.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 12, 2008)

Heckler said:
			
		

> So which one of you...lovelies...was ONJ?



That was "Funkytown" later in the evening... when everyone was a lot more drunk.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 13, 2008)

billd91 said:
			
		

> Dude, what you did wasn't stereotypical nerdy. It was stereotypical boorish. You just blurted out that some woman, in the third person, was really attractive. While that's short of "Whoah, baby! Hot mama!" and wolf-whistling at women as they walk by a construction site, you might have been better advised to drop her a line telling her that you saw the video, liked what she had to say, and thought that she looked really good while saying it.
> She may find even that creepy for all I know, but at least you avoid the pitfalls of appearing a boor in front of the rest of us. And it's more personal.





Killjoy was here.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 13, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Killjoy was here.



Depends on how the OP takes it.  He might have caused more entertainment with that post than he killed.

Still, there's rarely any harm in telling it like it is.  billd91 and I notoriously disagree on a lot of things, but he called this one dead on.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 13, 2008)

The way that I see it, If Xath was offended this thread would have been marked for deletion (she is a mod after all).


----------



## Agamon (Mar 13, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> The way that I see it, If Xath was offended this thread would have been marked for deletion (she is a mod after all).




Doubtful, that'd be abuse of mod powers, which I can't see her doing.


----------



## FickleGM (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, I just watched those videos and damn, those are two hotties if ever I've seen a hottie.  I didn't think that a board like this would attract such pretty ladies. Hubba hubba.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Mar 13, 2008)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I think this year at GenCon I'm just going to wander around taking pictures of non-fat-beardy guys.  When they ask what I'm doing, I'm going to say, "I don't know what I expected from the guys at GenCon, but you surpass!"



BWAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!
Queen D - you are simply the best!  I absolutely love your perspectives.
BTW - send me an email - I heard something about a DC Gameday from Xath?


----------



## Thunderfoot (Mar 13, 2008)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Doubtful, that'd be abuse of mod powers, which I can't see her doing.



You've obviously never played Paranoia with her.....


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 13, 2008)

FickleGM said:
			
		

> Wow, I just watched those videos and damn, those are two hotties if ever I've seen a hottie.  I didn't think that a board like this would attract such pretty ladies. Hubba hubba.



You forgot to type out your moutbreathing exhalation sounds.

Also forgot the fapping sound effect.


----------



## FickleGM (Mar 13, 2008)

Hobo said:
			
		

> You forgot to type out your moutbreathing exhalation sounds.
> 
> Also forgot the fapping sound effect.



 You aren't helping. :|


----------



## Tewligan (Mar 13, 2008)

FickleGM said:
			
		

> You aren't helping. :|



Oh, it's helping. It's helping a LOT.


----------



## Darkwolf71 (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh, man. Who's got some popcorn?

This is great stuff.


----------



## Umbran (Mar 13, 2008)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Doubtful, that'd be abuse of mod powers, which I can't see her doing.




It is not an abuse of mod powers to close or delete a thread that's found to be offensive.  It is part of a mod's job to hunt down and eliminate truly offensive content on the site.  While I will not venture to say what she thinks of this thread, do not doubt for a moment that if had been deemed truly ugly, it would not have been allowed to persist.


----------



## FickleGM (Mar 13, 2008)

Tewligan said:
			
		

> Oh, it's helping. It's helping a LOT.



 :fist:

I knew that I should have created an alt.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 13, 2008)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> You've obviously never played Paranoia with her.....



Talk about backstabbing...


----------



## Hypersmurf (Mar 14, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Talk about backstabbing...




STOP TRYING TO G...

... wait, wrong place.

-Hyp.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 14, 2008)

Darkwolf71 said:
			
		

> Oh, man. Who's got some popcorn?
> 
> This is great stuff.



Are you kidding?!

BEST. THREAD. EVAR.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Mar 17, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Talk about backstabbing...



You're still just upset because she got us all to follow a cow over you....


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 20, 2008)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I heard rumours that a certain body part of his was like a horse. I don't know where the donkey came from.



 It was ASS, you idiot! He's a *Horse's ASS!  *


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 20, 2008)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> It was ASS, you idiot! He's a *Horse's ASS!  *




So the rumor the he's hung like a horse isn't true then?  I'm disappointed.   

 

Aside: Is the term "hung like a horse" an understood and relatively well known term in the US?  Maybe my joke got lost in translation.  :\ 

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Heckler (Mar 20, 2008)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Aside: Is the term "hung like a horse" an understood and relatively well known term in the US?  Maybe my joke got lost in translation.  :\



Very well known, as a matter of fact.

Incidentally, its generally understood that the phrase means "hung like an American horse," instead of the smaller peniied Austrailian horse.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 20, 2008)

Heckler said:
			
		

> Very well known, as a matter of fact.
> 
> Incidentally, its generally understood that the phrase means "hung like an American horse," instead of the smaller peniied Austrailian horse.




I think you'll find that sits under the "Urban Myth" category!   

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Heckler (Mar 20, 2008)

To be fair, I understand the Aussie horses are stouter.


----------

